# id plz



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

anyone know what this fish is?
View attachment 80449

View attachment 80450


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not a very good picture to ID from but I would say with those scutes....sanchezi.


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

was thought to be a rhom, but didnt quite look like it.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

anchezi definently


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

if its sanchezi......how are they? havent heard much about them....very skittish?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I go for Sanchezi as well - nice fish








As for his temperament: like all species some specimen are shy and secretive, others active and quite agressive. It partially boils down to individual character, but also on the living conditions: the less stress, the more comfortable it will be, and that has a positive effect on how the fish acts.


----------



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

click for GIGANTIC pictures. thank you!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

appears to be sanchezi.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah i'd certainly say S Sanchezi. Here is a photo of mine if you would like to compare. Mine is about 5.5" Total Length.


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

nice sanchezi


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Im pretty sure its a sanchezi I had one before and it looked exactly like that one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID COMPLETE.


----------



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

thank you!


----------

